# PCGH Leser wirbt Leser Abo



## Broow (29. April 2012)

Servus Leute,

Ich habe vor einem Monat das Diablo 3 Leser wirbt Leser abo abgeschlossen. Nun habe ich jemanden Geworben der sich auch PCGH abbonieren wird. 
Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht genau wie das ganze abläuft?

Ich muss doch irgendwo angeben, dass ich sein WErber bin, sodass ich meine Pämie erhalte? Muss derjenige, den ich geworben habe auch dein Diablo 3 Leser wirbt Leser Abo abschließen dass es funktioniert?
Der support redet an mir vorbei, d.h ich verstehe einfach nicht wie das nun ablaufen soll. Der sagt auch man kann dan eben nur die Prämie für den Werber bekommen(Diablo 3) oder diedes Gewerbten (er möchte Jahresabo mit Amazon gutschein)

Wie geht das nun genau? 

Gruß
Ponte

Kann es sein, dass der den ich geworben habe auch das Diablo 3 leser wirb leser abo machen muss und mich als prämien empfänger eintragen? (damit wissen die aber nicht , dass er geworben wurde?)
Oderh ätte ich bei meinem Abovorgang gleich meine Adresse angeben müssen dass ich die Prämie erhalte?


----------



## marvinj (8. Mai 2012)

oha das ist mir viel zu kompliziert xD
so wie du das hier beschreibst, gehe ich davon aus, dass du das abo abgeschlossen hast, ohne einen prämienempfänder anzugeben?
irgendwie verstehe ICH den sachverhalt auch net


----------



## ACDSee (12. Mai 2012)

Schau mal, ob du das hier wiedererkennst:

A. Klick: PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Diablo III (PC) - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH
B. Klick auf: In den Warenkorb
C. Formular ausfüllen (da steht echt alles Idiotensicher und durchnummeriert, da kannst du nichts vergessen)

Wenn du das bereits gemacht hast, müsstest du links (unter Nummer 2) den neuen Abonnenten und rechts (unter Nummer 3) den Prämienempfänger angeben haben.



> Kann es sein, dass der den ich geworben habe auch das Diablo 3 Leser  werben Leser Abo machen muss und mich als Prämienempfänger eintragen eintragen muss?  (damit wissen die aber nicht , dass er geworben wurde?)


Ich musste erstmal nachdenken was du mir damit sagen willst. Aber Nein. Wenn du jemanden wirbst, dann bekommt eine Person das ABO der PCGH (die Adresse der Person trägst du im Bestellformular unter Nummer 2 ein; in diesem Fall dein Kumpel der die Zeitung haben wollte). Die andere Person bekommt die Prämie (die Adresse der Person trägst du im Bestellformular unter Nummer 3 ein; in deinem Fall: deine Adresse).

Einfach gesagt: Werber = Prämienempfänger



> Oderh hätte ich bei meinem Abovorgang gleich meine Adresse angeben müssen dass damit ich die Prämie erhalte?


Natürlich, wie soll der Verlag sonst wissen, dass sie dir die Prämie schicken sollen?


----------

